# Hanging bells



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

GUESS who rang the bells on the door today....TWICE...to go out? 
Yep! THIS GUY!! It took him just under a week to learn!!!
I've got a smart one!! :whoo:

And WHO doesn't like Cheerios???? Even the Honey Nut ones??? :crazy:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

what a guy , he's precious.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

betteboop57 said:


> GUESS who rang the bells on the door today....TWICE...to go out?
> Yep! THIS GUY!! It took him just under a week to learn!!!
> I've got a smart one!! :whoo:
> 
> And WHO doesn't like Cheerios???? Even the Honey Nut ones??? :crazy:


WTG! We definitely have a smart breed who are fast learners.


----------



## HavMe1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Next up - try training him to hit a bell on the floor to go out! Super fun! Like the kind of bell you'd ring at a hotel front desk for service. I bought mine at World Market. Now we have a small bell we can travel with anywhere no matter what kind of door handle. Isn't it the best?


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

HavMe1 said:


> Next up - try training him to hit a bell on the floor to go out! Super fun! Like the kind of bell you'd ring at a hotel front desk for service. I bought mine at World Market. Now we have a small bell we can travel with anywhere no matter what kind of door handle. Isn't it the best?


LOL!! I REALLY want the one that goes "WOOF WOOF"!!


----------



## HavMe1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hilarious! The ultimate lazy dog.


----------



## bigbadboss101 (Mar 29, 2014)

Cute pup! Tell us how you train him on the bell thing.  You ring it, take him out, and praise him, and repeat?


----------



## HavMe1 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Bell ringing*

Here's the way I did it -

1) Have treats ready.

2) Hang the bell low enough that it can be hit with your dog's nose.

3) Right after you hang the bell, your pup will go over and naturally want to explore and sniff it and it will jingle!

4) Say "Ring it" in a very pleasant high pitch voice and give him a treat while you're saying "ring it" immediately after he hits the bells. Say "ring it" a few times and give him a jackpot of treats (like 3-4 little ones in a row)

5) Do the trick again - Ask your your dog to ring it and he should pick up on it quickly. I find that looking/turning your head/nodding at the thing you want them to get or hit works really well since dogs can pick up visual clues fairly easily. Carry on with this training a few times until you think he's got it down. Ring it for him to demonstrate if he's not getting it right away.

6) Next time he wants to go out or you feel it's time to potty - walk over and say "ring it" in the exact same sing-song pitch (draw out the vowels and sound so very positive and happy) Treat him then slide open the door.

If your dog doesn't pick up on it right away, try ringing it yourself when it's time to open the door... eventually your very smart Havanese will understand the two actions go together!

I never go out with my dog because I find he does his business faster if I stand at the window and look down at where I want him to go. He'll naturally want to get into my eye-line and will go over to where the business happens. Immediately after he goes I slide open the door and say "Good Potty" and treat him... He LOVES it and feels so proud. He rings the bell EVERYTIME now. Hardly ever abuses his backyard privileges or over rings it, simply because he wants to be with me as much as possible!  Such love! A love I have never known!

I transitioned to the floor bell because I think it looks cleaner. But you could teach him with the floor bell from the start, I'm sure. (It's also less of a chew toy on the floor - the hanging bells on the mesh nylon can be tempting to play with sometimes.)

People get such a kick out of it, too! And Toby loves it.

Hope this helps, 
Lisa V in Austin, TX


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

HavMe1 said:


> Hilarious! The ultimate lazy dog.


??


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

bigbadboss101 said:


> Cute pup! Tell us how you train him on the bell thing.  You ring it, take him out, and praise him, and repeat?


I took some material type ribbon and sewed a few bells on it. I made the length to reach his nose.
I started when I thought he needed to go out. I would ring the bell saying "want to go OUTSIDE?" with a high pitch emphasis on OUTSIDE. (like asking a question ending on a high note)
We did this EVERY time we took him out. Then I would keep asking and pointing to the bells. The SECOND he went near the bells, I gave him a treat and praised. 
We just kept doing it and before I knew it, I heard the bells ringing!! 

I decided to make my own, for about $3, when the ones in the store were over $10!! LOL I have seen the buttons and still might get one. Here's a picture of the one I made.


----------



## HavMe1 (Jan 17, 2014)

betteboop57 said:


> ??


A bell that went "woof woof" was referenced. I was just joking that the puppy was too lazy to bark. Sorry. I guess it was a bad joke.


----------



## HavMe1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I would caution against using the homemade hanging bell set up. There are safer versions for sale at pet stores. The homemade style is a serious chocking hazard. Especially to young puppies who chew everything. If that long yarn is injested, there's a good chance the dog won't be able to pull it out and will have to keep swallowing it. Plus, those small bells can come off fairly easily and they're pretty small.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

HavMe1 said:


> I would caution against using the homemade hanging bell set up. There are safer versions for sale at pet stores. The homemade style is a serious chocking hazard. Especially to young puppies who chew everything. If that long yarn is injested, there's a good chance the dog won't be able to pull it out and will have to keep swallowing it. Plus, those small bells can come off fairly easily and they're pretty small.


Thanks for the heads up. I can assure you, those bells aren't coming off and it's not yarn, it's material...much like the ones they sell in the stores, although I think mine is stronger without any fraying at all. 
Believe me, I examined the ones from the store (my hubby bought one, thinking that's what I wanted) and those are the ones I wouldn't hang on my door! Flimsy wasn't the word for it and the bells barely had them sewn on!

Teddy doesn't put them in his mouth, he barely hits them with his nose; just enough to move them to jingle. IF I see him biting or showing ANY sign of more than a push, I will take them away.

But VERY good point in case someone wants to make one. I am EXTREMELY careful with all of his toys. I even pull/cut off those little eyes on toys.

Now if I can just get him to stop eating blades of grass or dead worms that he chokes on.....I'll be happy!!


----------



## HavMe1 (Jan 17, 2014)

The bell I'm referring to is not shaped the same as yours. It is a bell shape. Some can be drilled into your door molding. I'm not sure what type of bell you saw but that is the kind I'm referring to and it is safer. Unless you have eyes on your dog 100% of the time (I know most of us do!) those small bells can definitely be chewed off.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hmmmm.....I've never seen that kind. 
And yes, you are correct....we can't be on them 100% of the time, just like we can't on our children.
Easter Sunday Teddy got hold of a matchbox car one of my grandsons' left somewhere.


----------



## HavMe1 (Jan 17, 2014)

They're super cute. I think they have them on Amazon. They don't look like the jingle bell. More like a bell you'd ring if supper was ready. Lol


----------



## HavMe1 (Jan 17, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005HP5X00?pc_redir=1398054278&robot_redir=1 found it!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

HavMe1 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005HP5X00?pc_redir=1398054278&robot_redir=1 found it!


Just saw this now! That IS cute!!

I still secretly want the "woof woof" one. LOL


----------



## anth922 (Jan 6, 2014)

Olly just learned to ring to go out also!

We didn't give her any treats, just started touching her paw to the bell every time I took her out.

In about 2 weeks she started to ring it on her own! Now the only issue is she sometimes rings just to go out and play, so when she rings I am trying to be sure it is strictly a "business" trip, no playtime.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavMe1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Aw! That's so cute! I'm super happy for you. I think you can sometimes tell if they need to go by the "urgency" look. At least I can tell the difference now. When he wants to play he rings it and just sits near the door, when he needs to potty he usually stands with his nose pointing outside almost anxious-looking.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

anth922 said:


> Olly just learned to ring to go out also!
> 
> We didn't give her any treats, just started touching her paw to the bell every time I took her out.
> 
> ...


YAY!!!


----------



## paricia (Mar 23, 2014)

*It was easy peasy!*

I can't believe how easy bell training is. My husband thought I was nuts when I told him 'we' were doing this, now he thinks I'm brilliant! Riley took to nosing the bells really quickly. Since he's often out of sight when he goes to the door, this is a true blessing for us!

I was worried the little chewer would see this as another object to mess with, but he seems to understand that it's a tool that gets him what he wants, so he rarely messes with the bells.

Oh Happy Day!


----------



## tom.lockhart (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm getting ready to bring my pup home next Monday and wanted to know about hanging the bell on the door, or in the expen?

We plan on having him in the expen most of the day, and almost all the time when were not playing with him, to keep a better eye.

Would it be smarter to hang the bell in the expen or on the door?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

tom.lockhart said:


> I'm getting ready to bring my pup home next Monday and wanted to know about hanging the bell on the door, or in the expen?
> 
> We plan on having him in the expen most of the day, and almost all the time when were not playing with him, to keep a better eye.
> 
> ...


I would start on the expend and then once he's out more than in, put it on the door. OR....put bells on both!! Ring to let him out of the expen, right to the door and ring again.

It's the best thing I ever did. I'm going to get the paw chime though, so I can have one outside for him to come in or outside our bedroom door. Luckily I heard him ringing the bells downstairs the other early morning!!

Good Luck!


----------

